# siobhanwf



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

hhhmmmm, is that a shiny new badge I see??????? LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Might be 
Well you did encourage me


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Does this mean that you can hand out spankings now?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

silvers said:


> Does this mean that you can hand out spankings now?



most definitely.... Mrs Silvers might not be too happy about it though


----------

